
A non-Euclidean story or: how to persist when your geometry doesn’t - modo_
https://arxiv.org/abs/2003.13758
======
modo_
In the acknowledgements the author explains: "The main impetus behind this
text lies both in my advisor’s comments on me 'writing too much prose' when I
was being overly verbose in my research articles".

Dwarf Fortress also gets a shoutout, as you might have guessed!

